# Any Bikers Living with a Honda Ridgeline?



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm Expanding my Family and looking into a "crew-cab" truck and the Honda ridgeline is on the top of my list. Anybody have one and ether Love/Hate it for carrying bikes?


----------



## Benuki (Feb 21, 2009)

I own a Ridgeline and love it - it was my choice over other crew cabs for a variety of reasons, but mostly because it is an extremely family-friendly truck. My bikes have 15mm thru axles, so fork mounts are out of the question without using an adapter, and I don't want to take the front wheel off everytime I transport my bikes, so I use a hitch mount platform rack (Thule Doubletrack). It works great for me, and I haven't had any issues using it on the Ridgeline. If you're wanting a non-fork mount bed rack, your options are very limited, and the only one that I like (Topline Unigrip) won't work due to the Ridgeline not having traditional bed rails. Transporting a bike in the bed with the front wheel on won't work unless you angle the bike or have the tailgate down; the Thule Insta-gator won't work without angling your bike so that it'll fit in the bed. But if fork mounting is an option for you, then you won't have any problem transporting your bikes in the bed (visit the Ridgeline owners forum for some nifty fork mount ideas). Of course, you could always carry your bikes on a roof rack (factory or aftermarket) on a Ridgeline, but the height may be an issue for some (like me). Hope this helps!

bk


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

K2Biker recently bought one, I know he uses his mostly for biking and I think he's been very pleased so far.


----------



## AWDfreak (Jan 28, 2007)

My dad owns one. The bike fit fine in the bed if you have the bed-extender (with the front wheel on). Oh, and Honda does offer a bed mounted bike rack, but I don't know how it is since we don't have one.

Another cool feature is the dual-action tailgate and in-bed trunk:
http://automobiles.honda.com/ridgeline/exterior-photos.aspx?num=tailgate
http://automobiles.honda.com/ridgeline/exterior-photos.aspx?num=trunk

And yes, it is EXTREMELY family and urban-friendly. Unless you do "real" off-roading, the Honda Ridgeline is an excellent choice...


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*How does it handle?*



AWDfreak said:


> My dad owns one. The bike fit fine in the bed if you have the bed-extender (with the front wheel on). Oh, and Honda does offer a bed mounted bike rack, but I don't know how it is since we don't have one.
> 
> Another cool feature is the dual-action tailgate and in-bed trunk:
> http://automobiles.honda.com/ridgeline/exterior-photos.aspx?num=tailgate
> ...


I would imagine because it is indy suspension front and rear, it would handle pretty well. That was my primary reason for not buying a truck over the years. Live axles suck ballz for a street vehicle. With indy suspension, you give up some off road abilities, but really I would never do anything more than an unpaved fireroad to a trail head. Heck, I've done plenty of those roads in my front wheel drive GTi with an open differential and no traction control with no real issues.


----------



## AWDfreak (Jan 28, 2007)

pimpbot said:


> *I would imagine because it is indy suspension front and rear, it would handle pretty well.* That was my primary reason for not buying a truck over the years. Live axles suck ballz for a street vehicle. With indy suspension, you give up some off road abilities, but really I would never do anything more than an unpaved fireroad to a trail head. Heck, I've done plenty of those roads in my front wheel drive GTi with an open differential and no traction control with no real issues.


Oh, my parents LOVE the handling of the truck, and they're not even car enthusiasts!

And that says a lot. When my parents drive the Ridgeline in some place like the mountains, they feel like they are in total control. It's that good. Hell, I drove it, and the steering was well-weighted and the handling exceeded that of my floppy 1999 Subaru Legacy Outback!

It's a shame it only comes in automatic though


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

pimpbot said:


> I would imagine because it is indy suspension front and rear, it would handle pretty well. That was my primary reason for not buying a truck over the years. Live axles suck ballz for a street vehicle. With indy suspension, you give up some off road abilities, but really I would never do anything more than an unpaved fireroad to a trail head. Heck, I've done plenty of those roads in my front wheel drive GTi with an open differential and no traction control with no real issues.


I just love having my kidneys pulverized because I am driving a truck on roads during the frost/thaw cycle and they are buckling, and I usually dont even go the speed limit on that stretch.

Id vote for indy suspension and give up some off road ability for sure.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

my buddy has one, and we are getting ready to install a tonneau on it, and then attach a yakima control tower system across the width of the bed, so he can fork mount his bikes, below the height of the cab, but also, easily remove the entire rack system when he's got larger stuff to haul.
will post pictures when we get around to doing it.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm not so much worried about "off road ability" I have a 79' IH Scout II W/@ 4" lift and lockers, if I need to do some real off roading I'll take that!


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

ae111black said:


> I'm not so much worried about "off road ability" I have a 79' IH Scout II W/@ 4" lift and lockers, if I need to do some real off roading I'll take that!


Nice :thumbsup:

On topic, the ridgeline has some really sweet features, locking in-bed trunk that holds a cooler and plenty of room for bikes...can you say camping/tailgate beer machine!


----------



## CajunAg08 (Jul 16, 2008)

Ridgeline owners:

Does the fact that the spare tire is in that in-bed trunk space ever bother you? I just keep thinking of how much it would suck if you had the bed full of stuff, then got a flat. I realize most cars are the same way, but as a truck I would think there would be more, larger, and heavier objects than what you would put in a car trunk.

/Not trying to troll, I was just curious. I liked the Ridgeline, but that spare location kinda put me off.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Yeah that would actually suck if you had some gravel or mulch or something like that...


----------



## johntheroadie (Dec 8, 2005)

CajunAg08 said:


> Ridgeline owners:
> 
> Does the fact that the spare tire is in that in-bed trunk space ever bother you?


It bugs me a little bit. However, I like the notion that I know that my spare is secure and shielded from the elements..and at least they've designed it to have enough room to stuff a full-sized tire in there.

I try not to think of my ridgeline as a "truck", even though my family keeps calling it that. It shares more build characteristics of a car than traditional ladder-frame pickups. Even though its fairly capable, I wouldn't expect it to do the things that we put our full-sized pickups on the farm through. I tell everyone that it's more like a mid-sized SUV with a bed.  And I definately didn't buy it for it's off-roading capabilities...I prefer not to venture too far off the gravel road...

My 26" full suspension GT can barely fit in the back with the tailgate up (I'll post a pic of my cheap setup when I get around to it), but my 29er hardtail won't. It rides good, handles okay, and AWD is very nice to have when the ice and snow start to fall. Power is adequate, but the gas mileage sucks...  I love my Ridgeline, but that has to be said.


----------



## wa2be (Feb 11, 2004)

ae111black said:


> I'm Expanding my Family and looking into a "crew-cab" truck and the Honda ridgeline is on the top of my list. Anybody have one and ether Love/Hate it for carrying bikes?


I too am getting ready to expand my family and just recently purchased an '06 Ridgeline. In the world of midsize pickups, I feel there is no better choice. Tons of interior room, and the in-bed trunk is one of the handiest features I've ever run across. I just built a custom bike rack for my truck this weekend, and will be trying it out for the first time tonight. I will post some pictures as soon as I get a chance.

I think it's going to be an awesome mountain biking platform. The trunk gives you a large enough area to store all of your biking junk (helmets, camelbaks, shoes, etc) plus the front tires off of two bikes, all in a lockable, waterproof environment that can be hosed out if you get a lot of mud in it.

On the down side, it doesn't have the best off road abilities (limited ground clearance, lack of a low range for the 4x4 system), so if your riding involves some pretty rough driving to get to the trail heads, it may not be your best bet. Some people also complain about its fuel economy. I've been averaging 19 mpg city/highway so far. I figure that's not bad for a crewcab pickup. The Ranger I owned previous to this only managed 17 mpg and I guarantee it weighed a lot less than my Ridgeline.


----------



## cameltrophy24 (Mar 9, 2010)

I've owned a Rdigeline for 2 years now, and I LOVE it. The best vehicle I've owned. The handling and ride are great. The in bed trunk is really handy, I keep my camelbak, pump, shoes and various other stuff in it. I actually built a rack to haul three bikes. I've got about $50 in the rack, will post picutres when I get home from work. I would recommend the Ridgeline to anyone looking for a versatile vehicle. One of the most comfortable drives.


----------



## wa2be (Feb 11, 2004)

Here's a few pics of the bike rack I built for my Ridgeline. I've since added a "Jamis" sticker to the center of the horizontal bar (after these pictures were taken):


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Lol I saw those cargo hooks and thought exactly the same thing.... Nice!


----------



## kensellu (Mar 25, 2010)

Get a Chevrolet Avalanche...alot more power...more room...all round just a better deal too...I have one & I love it...the storage compartments on the side double up as coolers


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

kensellu said:


> Get a Chevrolet Avalanche...alot more power...more room...all round just a better deal too...I have one & I love it...the storage compartments on the side double up as coolers


LOL but it's a Chevy.........a disposable pos chevy......I'd rather push a Dodge!:thumbsup: and I don't have a Chevy dealer on the island......


----------



## kensellu (Mar 25, 2010)

If your trying to compare a Honda Ridgeline to a Chevrolet Avalanche you would be quite disappointed...2007 & newer made alot of nice improvments...te ridgeline is a copycat of the Avalanche...check one out man you might be surprised...just thought I would add my 2 cents...


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm not trying to compare them at all I never even brought it up..... You did!! I have no love for contemporary GM's at all! I don't care if it's a copy of an avalanche. Actually I'd like you to show me the fact's on that please.......The Ridgeline fits my needs perfectly and it's a Honda.....


----------



## kensellu (Mar 25, 2010)

Just trying to give you some advice...if you want to buy a yuppie girls truck then good for you...the avalache came out years before the ridgeline & honda wanted to make a comparable vehichle so boom you have the Ridgeline...Youre the one looking into buying a biker/family freindly crew cab...I've been in the auto industry 10 years & I just happen to know cars pretty good...so that how I know...like I said no dis just wanted to let you know about it...dont have to get all buthurt cause you want to buy a Jap girl truck


----------



## johntheroadie (Dec 8, 2005)

*So what?*

The OP asked about if there were any bikers that loved or hated the Ridgeline. kensellu suggested an Avalanche instead. Well that's alright too, but it's silly to continue this whole pi**ing contest in which one is better, Chevy or Honda. I think the OP has an idea of its strengths and flaws of the Honda from what he's read so far.

I considered an Avalanche because I liked the styling better (well the newer ones...the first generations were not really as easy on the eyes as the current model) and it had a mid gate on it (something that the Honda doesn't). But the past two brand new GM vehicles I had were falling apart as soon as I drove them off the lot. The final nail in the coffin was a comparable Avalanche was more expensive than the Honda, which meant that I went with the Ridgeline.

Dude, I'm glad you like your avalanche, but saying stuff like "yuppie girls truck" and "jap girl truck" really undermines your credibility as a useful contributer to this thread.


----------



## kensellu (Mar 25, 2010)

sorry didn't mean to offend anyone...ur 100% right


----------



## johntheroadie (Dec 8, 2005)

No offence taken, you're a stand up guy to say that.  The Chevrolet Avalanche is a great alternative to the Ridgeline with many excellent features. If I had to do some serious hauling or towing, (like hauling campers/boats/jetskis on a regular basis) I wouldn't consider a Ridgeline...its just too car-like and not enough muscle. But since I don't do that stuff, my Ridgeline is good enough for me. However that doesn't mean that everyone else isn't going say that those compromises are good enough for them. In that case the Avalanche can fill those areas nicely and, for what it's worth, I think the Avalanche styling is much better than the Honda. The new models are mighty classy in my opinion!


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

kensellu said:


> Get a Chevrolet Avalanche...alot more power...more room...all round just a better deal too...I have one & I love it...the storage compartments on the side double up as coolers


Have they figured out how to make the centerline of the steering column line up with the centerline of the driver's seat?

Dang, I drove a Silverado for a summer for a work project, and had to clock like 2000 miles in one. That off-center steering wheel drove me batshiz.

It's like the folks who designed the seat didn't talk to the folks who designed the dash and steering gear.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

kensellu said:


> Just trying to give you some advice...if you want to buy a yuppie girls truck then good for you...the avalache came out years before the ridgeline & honda wanted to make a comparable vehichle so boom you have the Ridgeline...Youre the one looking into buying a biker/family freindly crew cab...I've been in the auto industry 10 years & I just happen to know cars pretty good...so that how I know...like I said no dis just wanted to let you know about it...dont have to get all buthurt cause you want to buy a Jap girl truck


you know cars pretty good? are you a self proclaimed expert? where are your credentials?
you drive a piece of **** chevy. the resale value on those things are among the lowest in the auto industry in the world. while Honda has among (if not) THE TOP resale value among auto manf's in the world. They're opposite ends of the vehicle quality spectrum.
Girls Car? Whys that? because ridgeline owners dont require constant fixing and dealer visits? Jap girls truck? Hows your white cracker boy chevy doing? i hear they went bankrupt within the last few months. they must make some shitty cars.

OP, good choice with the ridgeline. it is a perfect bike and family hauler. You get honda quality, resale value, fun to drive, and best of all... quality. There are many options for bike adapters for it in the market.


----------



## AWDfreak (Jan 28, 2007)

The Chevy Avalanche is OVERKILL unless you intend to do some real towing/hauling and/or off-roading.

Most people will just see gravel roads. The Honda Ridgeline is perfect for that since it's off-road capabilities and hauling capabilities aren't too spectacular (which most people don't do anyways).


----------



## kensellu (Mar 25, 2010)

Actually I am an expert...i do have credentils & if your looking to buy a car for the resale value then dont buy a car at all because all any car does is depreciate on value...depreciation value over 5 year cost of ownership i 36% Honda Ridgeline vs 37% Chevrolet Avalanche...before you go running your mouth it may be good for you to t least now the facts...Handa just recalled 415,000 vehicles in the US alone...along w/ Toyota entire car line-up...if you live in the US then you shuld support our American Auto industry...you can complain about quality but the way car are made now, they are all pretty comparable


----------



## kensellu (Mar 25, 2010)

GM restuctured how they do business & sales are up 32% from what they were last year at this time...again before you talk crap you should know what you are talking about...which obviously you are completly out of the loop...


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

kensellu said:


> Actually I am an expert...i do have credentials & if your looking to buy a car for the resale value then don't buy a car at all because all any car does is depreciate on value...depreciation value over 5 year cost of ownership i 36% Honda Ridgeline vs 37% Chevrolet Avalanche...before you go running your mouth it may be good for you to t least now the facts...Handa just recalled 415,000 vehicles in the US alone...along w/ Toyota entire car line-up...if you live in the US then you should support our American Auto industry...you can complain about quality but the way car are made now, they are all pretty comparable


Thanks for the facts....
p/s I spell checked that for ya..........

The truth of the matter is if it was a '69 Chevy avalanche I'd be all over it but I simply don't care for and of GM's contemporary offerings. I have been in the Auto/Truck industry for 8 years and I can say with confidence that the "Americanization" of the so-called Japanese cars in this country is to blame for the current lack of confidence in the toy/honda lines today. They have become Corporate Giants that are doing the same thing most all other industry's are doing today......Making Disposable items! If you can honestly say that if I were to go into any dealership today and spend 30k on a vehicle and expect it to still be around in 20 years, you are high! I don't care what company you patronize the vehicle is simply not made to last period! So I say buy what you want and live with it.....I don't want a Chevy I want a Honda......I currently drive a '05 Tacoma and love it but I need more room. Done period. Thanks.........


----------



## kensellu (Mar 25, 2010)

no pob...at least you kinda hear what im saying though...ya sorry bout the spelling..im a sloppy typer


----------



## wa2be (Feb 11, 2004)

kensellu said:


> If your trying to compare a Honda Ridgeline to a Chevrolet Avalanche you would be quite disappointed...2007 & newer made alot of nice improvments...te ridgeline is a copycat of the Avalanche...check one out man you might be surprised...just thought I would add my 2 cents...


To call the Ridgeline a copy of the Avalanche just shows a complete lack of knowledge on this topic. Other than having a similar exterior profile, there are NO similarities between the two. The Ridgeline is a V-6 powered, front wheel drive/automatic four wheel drive with fully independent suspension. The Avalanche is a V-8 powered rear wheel drive/four wheel drive with traditional solid axle rear suspension. The Ridgeline has an in-bed trunk. The Avalanche has the folding mid-gate. The Ridgeline is a mid-size truck, the Avalanche a full size.

When Honda designed the Ridgeline, they didn't buy an Avalanche and try to Honda-ize it. They literally interviewed thousands of pickup owners around the country to find out what they really use their trucks for, what features they liked, and what features needed improvement. The result is a truck designed to meet the needs of the vast majority of truck owners in this country (who rarely, if ever, go off-roading, tow more than 5000 lbs, or haul more than 1500 lbs). That was their benchmark, not the Avalanche.

Their are undoubtedly advantages and disadvantages to both trucks, but please, don't assume that because they look similar that Honda just ripped off the Avalanche design and put big "H" badges on it.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

Why would honda, the company with the highest value among ther vehicles copy a chevy, who has the lowest resale value in their cars


----------



## AWDfreak (Jan 28, 2007)

wa2be said:


> To call the Ridgeline a copy of the Avalanche just shows a complete lack of knowledge on this topic. Other than having a similar exterior profile, there are NO similarities between the two. The Ridgeline is a V-6 powered, front wheel drive/automatic four wheel drive with fully independent suspension. The Avalanche is a V-8 powered rear wheel drive/four wheel drive with traditional solid axle rear suspension. The Ridgeline has an in-bed trunk. The Avalanche has the folding mid-gate. The Ridgeline is a mid-size truck, the Avalanche a full size.
> 
> When Honda designed the Ridgeline, they didn't buy an Avalanche and try to Honda-ize it. They literally interviewed thousands of pickup owners around the country to find out what they really use their trucks for, what features they liked, and what features needed improvement. The result is a truck designed to meet the needs of the vast majority of truck owners in this country (who rarely, if ever, go off-roading, tow more than 5000 lbs, or haul more than 1500 lbs). That was their benchmark, not the Avalanche.
> 
> Their are undoubtedly advantages and disadvantages to both trucks, but please, don't assume that because they look similar that Honda just ripped off the Avalanche design and put big "H" badges on it.


And don't forget that the Honda Ridgeline is a mid-sized truck, while the Chevrolet Avalanche is a full-sized truck. And for some reason, Honda thought a unibody-vehicle could honestly be called a "truck". Well, thankfully, they made a unibody truck for those who don't need the overkill capabilities of a traditional ladder-frame truck. And that's why it's a better choice for the general public.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

wa2be said:


> To call the Ridgeline a copy of the Avalanche just shows a complete lack of knowledge on this topic. Other than having a similar exterior profile, there are NO similarities between the two. The Ridgeline is a V-6 powered, front wheel drive/automatic four wheel drive with fully independent suspension. The Avalanche is a V-8 powered rear wheel drive/four wheel drive with traditional solid axle rear suspension. The Ridgeline has an in-bed trunk. The Avalanche has the folding mid-gate. The Ridgeline is a mid-size truck, the Avalanche a full size.
> 
> When Honda designed the Ridgeline, they didn't buy an Avalanche and try to Honda-ize it. They literally interviewed thousands of pickup owners around the country to find out what they really use their trucks for, what features they liked, and what features needed improvement. The result is a truck designed to meet the needs of the vast majority of truck owners in this country (who rarely, if ever, go off-roading, tow more than 5000 lbs, or haul more than 1500 lbs). That was their benchmark, not the Avalanche.
> 
> Their are undoubtedly advantages and disadvantages to both trucks, but please, don't assume that because they look similar that Honda just ripped off the Avalanche design and put big "H" badges on it.


People were calling the '05+ Tacoma a copy of the Chevy Colorado/Canyon because of a few design similaritys..... LOL Far from a copy!! There will always be those few "Chevyheads" that don't care about any other brands except the bowtie.... This is extremely prevalent in the auto parts scene. What ever! I'm going after opinions on the Ridgeline, not comparing "similar" vehicles. My decision will not be swayed!


----------



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

wa2be said:


> Here's a few pics of the bike rack I built for my Ridgeline. I've since added a "Jamis" sticker to the center of the horizontal bar (after these pictures were taken):


GO RAMS!!!!


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Wow, Totally gay. The bike hardly fits in there. Get a Ford Sport Track. The ridgeline is a pansy of a vehicle. Save yourself the embarrassment.


----------



## kensellu (Mar 25, 2010)

Finally somebody w/ some sense about vehicles...


----------



## Zac808 (Apr 1, 2010)

If you're looking into a "crew cab mid-size truck", check Toyota Tacoma. I've got an 08' and wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

This truck, if you can call it that, since it was built a lifted car platform, looks like bloated fat girl. What's more pathetic is you can only half-fit a bike in the back. Were are you suppose to put your 2x8's of lumber? What use is this truck? To hull a bed of tulips back to your garden? If you're looking for a practical small truck to haul 4 people that isn't laughable look towards a Ford Sport Track. The ride quality and interior quality is above and beyond this festering piece of crap.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Give it up guys........


----------



## donny939 (May 12, 2009)

how bout honda's quality and resale is a lot better. The honda will actually be worth something in five years. You will have to pay someone to take your ford after five years


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

AC/BC said:


> Wow, Totally gay. The bike hardly fits in there. Get a Ford Sport Track. The ridgeline is a pansy of a vehicle. Save yourself the embarrassment.


too bad the ford wont get you anywhere because they have and only know how to build shitty cars that break down, just like GM. They have been doing so for 20+ years. Whereas Honda has been building TOP quality cars since its first day. Just look at Honda's #1 resale value.

a ford? gm? how gay. whats more gay is when they break down and **** starts falling apart within the first 10,000 miles. The honda ridgeline is built on a great platform for those who don't haul 10,000 lbs/kilos of sand/water/dirt/**** everyday. the honda can do 99% of what other pickups do and have 99% better resale value, better quality, and better drive-ability.

Keep in mind, we ALL (us citz) paid for GM (and CHRYSLER's) bankruptcy. THEY STOLE OUR MONEY; if i recall, i didn't have a vote in whether we should bail them out with our ta


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

louisssss said:


> too bad the ford wont get you anywhere because they have and only know how to build shitty cars that break down, just like GM. They have been doing so for 20+ years. Whereas Honda has been building TOP quality cars since its first day. Just look at Honda's #1 resale value.
> 
> a ford? gm? how gay. whats more gay is when they break down and **** starts falling apart within the first 10,000 miles. The honda ridgeline is built on a great platform for those who don't haul 10,000 lbs/kilos of sand/water/dirt/**** everyday. the honda can do 99% of what other pickups do and have 99% better resale value, better quality, and better drive-ability.
> 
> ...


Hate to break it to you but , Ford did not go bankrupt , Ford did not take any goverment bailout , Ford did not steal any money .


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

i'll edit ^^, sorry it was Chrysler who stole the money.


----------



## kensellu (Mar 25, 2010)

Just to let you know smarty pants...Ford was one of the only auto companies that actually turned a profit the last couple of qauters...


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

kensellu said:


> Just to let you know smarty pants...Ford was one of the only auto companies that actually turned a profit the last couple of qauters...


u sure subaru didn't?

and please show me, i'd really like to see some info on this since they were begging for the money


----------



## kensellu (Mar 25, 2010)

They weren't begging for any $$$...the goverment wanted them to restructure the company & then they would give them appropriate funds to help staighten out the mess they got themselves in...It wasn't even about making bad cars..It was more about all the Ford & GM retirees that were racking in all kinds of $$$ from them that had a big impact on the companies being restuctured...which in this case was alot of $$$


----------



## kensellu (Mar 25, 2010)

Ford posted a profit in 2009 of $2.7 billion dollars. This balance sheet renaissance was occuring even as — east on I-94 and north on I-75 from its Dearborn headquarters — GM and Chrysler were surviving thanks only to billions of government bailout dollars.

Even more astonishing, Ford's turnaround follows the company's $14.7 billion dollar loss in 2008.

“During the worst economic recession in 30 or 40 years, because of the strength of the plan we put in place a few years ago, we were not only able to survive but also to create a foundation that is delivering now profitable growth," Ford's CEO Alan Mulally said upon release of the report. Mulally also said that Ford is on track to turn a profit this year, too.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

louisssss said:


> too bad the ford wont get you anywhere because they have and only know how to build shitty cars that break down, just like GM. They have been doing so for 20+ years. Whereas Honda has been building TOP quality cars since its first day. Just look at Honda's #1 resale value.


I hate to break it to you but Honda is not a top quality car manufacturer. They build budget economy cars. And I know your automotive perception is lags by about 10 years but any of the Fords I've owned over the last decade and a half have been trouble free other then routine maintenance. Im not here to start a debate. If you like imports so be it. Im just trying to save this guy the embarrassment of driving a girly mans truck.


----------



## wa2be (Feb 11, 2004)

AC/BC said:


> This truck, if you can call it that, since it was built a lifted car platform, looks like bloated fat girl. What's more pathetic is you can only half-fit a bike in the back. Were are you suppose to put your 2x8's of lumber? What use is this truck? To hull a bed of tulips back to your garden? If you're looking for a practical small truck to haul 4 people that isn't laughable look towards a Ford Sport Track. The ride quality and interior quality is above and beyond this festering piece of crap.


Built on a "lifted car platform"? What are you talking about? The Ridgeline is built on a fully boxed frame (just like any of the larger full size American trucks) that is then welded to the unibody structure. Which car platform is made that way? Sorry my truck offends you so much! It meets my needs perfectly. That's why I bought it.


----------



## wa2be (Feb 11, 2004)

Zac808 said:


> If you're looking into a "crew cab mid-size truck", check Toyota Tacoma. I've got an 08' and wouldn't trade it for anything.


I did check out the Tacoma in detail, and enjoyed test driving it. My search came down to the Tacoma vs. the Ridgeline. For my needs (my wife and I are expecting our first baby any day now), the Ridgeline was a better fit. It offers more interior room, particularly in the rear seat, a much larger storage area under the rear seat, and the in-bed trunk is perfect for stowing the baby stroller, luggage, or other bulky gear without worrying about it being exposed in the bed of the truck. The Tacoma owns the Ridgeline when it comes to off road ability, ground clearance, and overall style. No doubt about that. The Ridgeline has a wider bed (you can lay full size sheets of plywood down flat between the wheel wells) but it's not as long as the Tacoma's. I also am partial to the Honda Vtec engine design and felt like it was a smoother, more refined powerplant than the engine in the Tacoma, but that's just personal preference. Bottom line, you can't go wrong with either truck, it's all about which is best suited to your needs.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

wa2be said:


> I did check out the Tacoma in detail, and enjoyed test driving it. My search came down to the Tacoma vs. the Ridgeline. For my needs (my wife and I are expecting our first baby any day now), the Ridgeline was a better fit. It offers more interior room, particularly in the rear seat, a much larger storage area under the rear seat, and the in-bed trunk is perfect for stowing the baby stroller, luggage, or other bulky gear without worrying about it being exposed in the bed of the truck. The Tacoma owns the Ridgeline when it comes to off road ability, ground clearance, and overall style. No doubt about that. The Ridgeline has a wider bed (you can lay full size sheets of plywood down flat between the wheel wells) but it's not as long as the Tacoma's. I also am partial to the Honda Vtec engine design and felt like it was a smoother, more refined powerplant than the engine in the Tacoma, but that's just personal preference. Bottom line, you can't go wrong with either truck, it's all about which is best suited to your needs.


OK.....I'm the OP here and I'm coming from an '05 Tacoma Regular cab and I have about 15 friends that have 05-10' Tacoma's and I have absolutely no problem with buying one But I really really like the Ridgeline! I like the features and the configuration! And I'm secure enough in my manhood to drive what some posters here are calling "Girly" Heck I'd drive a pink car and not have my NUT'S shrivel up between my legs......


----------



## AWDfreak (Jan 28, 2007)

AC/BC said:


> I hate to break it to you but Honda is not a top quality car manufacturer. They build budget economy cars. And I know your automotive perception is lags by about 10 years but any of the Fords I've owned over the last decade and a half have been trouble free other then routine maintenance. Im not here to start a debate. If you like imports so be it. Im just trying to save this guy the embarrassment of driving a girly mans truck.


Do I have to say this again?! :madman:

louissss, clearly you hate American cars to the point of fanboyism. Please, tone it down.

AC/BC, I understand that the Ridgeline's capabilities are far less than most trucks, but please realize MOST PEOPLE DO NOT NEED THE OVERKILL CAPABILITIES OF A REAL TRUCK. Most people don't need to use the full towing capacity of their vehicle. Most people don't need to exploit the suspension travel and ground clearance of their truck. Most people don't use a truck for it's true intentions.

And the Honda Ridgeline is perfect for these people who do not need an overkill tool. It's like buying a gigantic crescent wrench to remove some tiny 5mm nut, it's a waste, it's overkill, it's unnecessary.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

AWDfreak said:


> Do I have to say this again?! :madman:
> 
> louissss, clearly you hate American cars to the point of fanboyism. Please, tone it down.
> 
> ...


Totally! :eekster:


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

I have been looking at all these trucks and I think I am going to go with the Extended cab Tundra.
With 0% financing it looks to be the better value and a lot more capable than the Tacoma and the Honda.

What's hugely sad is that the Tundra has a 4.6L 305hp V8 and gets the same stated city gas mileage and better stated hwy than a Extended cab Tacoma with a 4.0L 236HP V6.

The Tundra has more torque, more load capacity, more towing capacity than a Tacoma. 

I can't quite get the benefits of a small bed style truck. If the bed isn't at least 6' I see little benefit. You can't sleep in it in a pinch. Building supplies are just as much a pain as with a SUV. If offroad capability is not that much of a concern, might as well get a Honda Element. It has more usefulness than the Ridgeline and bikes are protected inside. Seats also are removeable and stowable. I guess the Ridgeline does have a more powerful engine with a hit in gas mileage. 

I have no doubt the Ridgline is a good truck. I liked it when I test drove it but I decided it is trying to be too many things and it doesn't do any of them well enough IMO.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

wormvine said:


> I have been looking at all these trucks and I think I am going to go with the Extended cab Tundra.
> With 0% financing it looks to be the better value and a lot more capable than the Tacoma and the Honda.
> 
> What's hugely sad is that the Tundra has a 4.6L 305hp V8 and gets the same stated city gas mileage and better stated hwy than a Extended cab Tacoma with a 4.0L 236HP V6.
> ...


Yeah I looked @ the tundra and for me there is not enough rear seat room in the regular crew cab, but the Crewmax has enough but it's WAY! outta my price range!


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

ae111black said:


> Yeah I looked @ the tundra and for me there is not enough rear seat room in the regular crew cab, but the Crewmax has enough but it's WAY! outta my price range!


:thumbsup: I hear ya. Crewmax is a whole nother story. I never really carry many other passenger than my wife. It can fit a baby seat without much trouble afaik.
I currently drive a 92' regular cab Toyota 4x4 pickup and my wife has a CR-V so I have similar circumstances as you.
It's almost better for me to keep the truck and buy a more fuel efficient car or motorcycle since I already have a CR-V with Thule T2. Oh What to do?


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

AC/BC said:


> This truck, if you can call it that, since it was built a lifted car platform, looks like bloated fat girl.


It is actually a fully integrated closed box frame inside. The red part in the picture. Knowing what you are talking about helps.










Why the heck do you need a frame to haul bikes and stuff?


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Well update for 05/20/10 I'm leaning more toward the 4 door Tacoma now.....I have made a decision about my Scout that it gonna change my auto stable drastically. I'm gonna let it go!  My uncle has wanted it for years now and I'm gonna give it to him. Kinda sad but I need to thin out the heard a bit, as it's needing some body work and I don't have time for that any more...... so an actual 4x4 will fill the void alot better for dual duty use!


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Ok Folks this is what I got........Sorry if I went OT but I couldn't pass on the deal!


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

ae111black said:


> Ok Folks this is what I got........Sorry if I went OT but I couldn't pass on the deal!


congrats on a great vehicle. you get top quality, high resale value, and an engine that will last you forever. Take good care of it dude. And load up some bikes on it so we can see.



AC/BC said:


> I hate to break it to you but Honda is not a top quality car manufacturer. They build budget economy cars. And I know your automotive perception is lags by about 10 years but any of the Fords I've owned over the last decade and a half have been trouble free other then routine maintenance. Im not here to start a debate. If you like imports so be it. Im just trying to save this guy the embarrassment of driving a girly mans truck.


i hate to break it to you, but Honda's quality is unsurpassed in the last 10 years. Hence their highest resale value. Now this isn't some "out-of-the-norm-rare-cars" resale value like ferrari's and lambo's, Honda's are EVERYWHERE. EVERYONE buys them. Honda's cars have the highest resale value for a reason, people know they will last. Ford... on the other hand... has among the lowest next to GM and Chrysler and Suzuki. Search the internet and see how many hondas have hit 200k miles with all stock parts. I personally had a 1987 accord with 275k before i sold it for $900 @ age 14. I now have a 2005 accord going on 60k of pleasure, problem free driving.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

post pix of the scout!!!!


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

essenmeinstuff said:


> post pix of the scout!!!!


LOL I'll do so..... tonight when I get home But here's a little nugget if you have FB you can see its the only pic I have on there


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

keep the scout, sell wife/kids/liver, um maybe not the liver, maybe a kidney or whatever you need, that thing is awesome!

Trust me, you will kick yourself in a few years when you realize what you've done...


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

essenmeinstuff said:


> keep the scout, sell wife/kids/liver, um maybe not the liver, maybe a kidney or whatever you need, that thing is awesome!
> 
> Trust me, you will kick yourself in a few years when you realize what you've done...


Yeah I know.......I'm just tired of paying insurance for the thing each year as it "decorates" my carport......My Nephew is gonna love it! when he's old enough to drive!


----------



## SAL9000 (Apr 16, 2010)

LOL at the anti-Ridgeline stuff. The Avalanche is an okay vehicle but WRT resale, reliability, ride, acceleration/handling/braking and general comfort and amenities, the Ridgeline walks on the Avalanche. 

For me, it'd come down to the Ridgeline and Tacoma. I owned a first-gen Tacoma for 10 years and as expected was one of the best vehicles I've ever owned. I much prefer a manual transmission so I'd probably end up with a Tacoma as the Ridgeline is automatic only.


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

Tacoma is way better than a barbie truck. Personally I would have bought the Nissan Frontier, more power better ride quality and it looks way better too.

https://z.about.com/d/trucks/1/0/2/_/frontier_front_sd.jpg


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Mighty Matt said:


> Tacoma is way better than a barbie truck. Personally I would have bought the Nissan Frontier, more power better ride quality and it looks way better too.
> 
> https://z.about.com/d/trucks/1/0/2/_/frontier_front_sd.jpg


I have a bunch of friends with nissans and their cab is a bit smaller length wise so I would have given up a bit of space. I have to admit, yes the fronteer has a bit more power than the taco but I dont need much more than the toyota's 235 hp and I am a big fan of my selectable rear locking Diff


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

ae111black said:


> I have a bunch of friends with nissans and their cab is a bit smaller length wise so I would have given up a bit of space. I have to admit, yes the fronteer has a bit more power than the taco but I dont need much more than the toyota's 235 hp and I am a big fan of my selectable rear locking Diff


I know what you mean. My dad has the last year of the old body style Taco. I just feel the Frontier looks way better than the Tacoma. If I could I would have my dads truck but he won't give it up.


----------



## Makakio (Jun 12, 2013)

Simple question no one has addressed yet:

Can you get a 29er in the bed with the front wheel hanging over the (raised) tailgate on a dakine (or thule or yak) t-gate pad?? This is what we want to know. None of this taking-wheels-off nonsense or bed-extender nonsense. Can you throw a huge 9er in it like a man or is that 3'-looking bed too short?

For the record I agree these things make all kinds of sense for those who do the bike/surf/ski thing on a near-daily basis.


----------



## lunchwagon (Apr 29, 2010)

Makakio said:


> Simple question no one has addressed yet:
> 
> Can you get a 29er in the bed with the front wheel hanging over the (raised) tailgate on a dakine (or thule or yak) t-gate pad?? This is what we want to know. None of this taking-wheels-off nonsense or bed-extender nonsense. Can you throw a huge 9er in it like a man or is that 3'-looking bed too short?
> 
> For the record I agree these things make all kinds of sense for those who do the bike/surf/ski thing on a near-daily basis.


Simple answer: YES

check out this review: http://forums.mtbr.com/car-biker/softride-shuttle-pad-review-692750.html

Only issue I've seen with the Ridgeline is that bikes may move side-to-side a bit because the tailgate is not very tall. The straps on the Softride pad should help reduce movement though.


----------



## Makakio (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks Lunch - just what I was looking for!


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

i love the Ridgeline. the styling is "okay". kinda goofy looking. buddy of mine has one..white, black wheels..and Mud Terrain tires. we take it hunting. it does fine. 
even my own driving...95% of it the Ridgeline would be great. that 5%, i would destroy it. the lack of a low range 4x4 would have me calling for a rescue on some of my hunting trips.

but to and from these trips, the Ridgeline would be awesome. super comfy, super GREAT AC. really cold AC. i kinda think my 2006 4x4 TRD tacoma gets better mpg. could be wrong. my friend uses a hitch rack, but he rarely takes his bikes anywhere. he rides out from his home.


----------

